# '94 sentra auto - won't shift, please help



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

'94 sentra 1.6, auto with overdrive...

I hope someone can help me here. 

The car was driven last night without problems. This morning, when I took off, the car drove forward fine, but wouldn't shift out of first(?). It seems like it stays in first gear, even though when I manually downshifted into first, the engine rev's more; so maybe it won't shift higher than second gear. 

Anyway, the engine rev's pretty high as I reach 20 mph, and rev's really HARD as I approach 30 mph, it's screaming.

I drove it (slowly) to a transmission repair shop, they're going to take a look at it.

I did check the tranny fluid, and it was full (I changed it last fall). So that shouldn't be the problem.

I just want to be prepared and maybe understand what might be wrong - I don't want to be taken by the shop.

Thanks,
ogre


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Possibly the TV linkage (Kickdown cable) came loose, but more than likely the Tranny go BY-BY. SORRY!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

this is just a guess but it sounds like your transmission went out. so they'll probably have to rebuild it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

*for future reference*

Well, looks like I stumped both of you guys!

Called this afternoon, it ended up being a governer gear, located below the airbox.

The total cost will be less than $100. Good news!

Thanks for the help anyway,
ogre


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Very Interesting....Ive heard of them but not of replacing them Hmmm, Please keep us posted. 

Hey we cant ALL be right ALL the time now can we


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

Well, all's not right...

We went to pick it up today, cost $77.77; the owner said the mechanic drove it around and every thing worked good.

So off we went, it shifted good once. When we took off from the stop sign, no more shifting! So back she went.

So I'll have to check back with them tomorrow and see what they find - restriped the gear??? He figures there must be something more. Hope it doesn't cost too much.

I"ll keep you guys posted. 

I'm kinda surprised this is happening, Nissans always seemed to have bulletproof auto trannies - but I guess anything can happen - its been good up to now.

ogre


----------



## jami (Nov 4, 2003)

I'm having the same problem with mine! After reading your posting....decided to check my governor....the gear is stripped! I'm waiting for a new cap...just wondering what was the problem with yours!....Later


----------



## TigerScorpion (Jul 15, 2002)

ogre said:


> Well, looks like I stumped both of you guys!
> 
> Called this afternoon, it ended up being a governer gear, located below the airbox.
> 
> ...


same thing happened to mine...there was a recall/service bulletin on the govenor years ago...the oem one was vinyl and the replacement is brass...mine did the same thing a year after the repair but now the tranny is shot...just 1st,2nd and reverse...$1800-$2300 to rebuild...$450 for replacement from junk yard w/45k miles


----------



## 92 Sinatra (Jul 9, 2002)

*Uh-oh*

Would my '92 XE have this same bogus governor gear in the auto tranny (4-speed w/overdrive)?


----------



## TigerScorpion (Jul 15, 2002)

92 Sinatra said:


> Would my '92 XE have this same bogus governor gear in the auto tranny (4-speed w/overdrive)?


(Mine is the auto 4-speed w/od)I think they have the same tranny not 100%sure...anyone know if the tranny are the same?


----------



## coolguy (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I have a 95 Sentra GXE and the same problem. Only goes in Reverse and 1st Gear. Happened last week out of the blue. I'm still waiting for a call and keeping my fingers crossed.

Never thought Nissan would have such problems so early. Besides that I only have 75k on the car


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

I would bet almost all of you that are having this problem, it is the governor gear. Like another posted there was a recall or TSB on them. I had simular problems when I had an auto. I replaced the governor gear w/ the new updated OEM brass one, and never had the problem again. As the trannies get older, they are more likely to strip the nylon gear. They won't strip the brass one. Part is ~$100 at your Nissan dealer, or better yet, call Greg at Mossy and get it for cheaper. Very easy to replace yourself as well.


----------



## 92 Sinatra (Jul 9, 2002)

*Replacing nylon gear in transmission*

What do you have to remove to get to it? Does it require heavy-duty disassembly? Will I find diagrams and/or pictures in my Haynes manual and/or Nissan shop manual?

As for a nylon gear waiting to blow. . .replacing it with brass sounds like good preventive maintenance. Never heard about any sort of recall on this; using nylon for a critical part sounds like a design defect to me. I've got just over 72K on my car now, so I could be about due.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I got a 92 automatic 4 speed for sale, but shipping may be an issue. I wanted about 450 for mine + shipping with freight. 

Chris 92 classic


----------



## 92 Sinatra (Jul 9, 2002)

*Whoa, now! Don't wanna replace the whole transmission!*

I've never had any problems with the 4-speed overdrive in my '92 XE. Slightly more than 73K on the clock.

All I want to know is:

1. Do I necessarily have this same trouble-prone nylon gear in my transmission?

2. If it's in there, will it give me any warning or just blow out?

3. How much do I have to disassemble to have a look-see & find the thing (assuming it's there)?

4. Is swapping the nylon gear for a brass one a major operation, or one I can do with the vehicle up on ramps, without special jacks and/or lifts? I don't want to remove the transmission or any of that heavy-duty stuff unless something has actually broken.

Once I get this info, then I can decide whether it's worth the time, money & hassle to replace the nylon gear with a brass one.


----------



## jami (Nov 4, 2003)

I just did mine about 2 months ago.......very easy job.....if you look down at the tranny, just behind the air intake duct.....you'll see a round disc held in place with a spring clip......pry off the clip and the cover(you might have to soak it in oil for a while because it will be corroded).....once the cover is off....just pull the governor straight up and out...it's that easy....you'll need a new cap and seal because by the old one will be damaged from prying it out......the gear is just held on the shaft with a roll pin....punch it out and change the gear......good luck!


----------



## southerntrax (Jan 23, 2004)

i have a 90 senta with and automatic and same problemm that everyone else is having. now i went ahead and took it apart and found that the gear is missing most of its teeth. now i called the local nissan dealer and they said i could just buy the gear alone. is this a good idea or should there be something else i should get? thanks


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Yes, getting new gears is the best thing to do, provided that you can afford it. A cheaper alternative would be to buy a used tranny, but you'll want to open up the tranny and look at the condition of the gear.


----------



## southerntrax (Jan 23, 2004)

ok so i should check the condition of the gear that is in side of the case as well? i did not even think too look down there. thanks

---is that gear also nylon/plastic or is made stronger?


----------



## jami (Nov 4, 2003)

Just buy the one gear on the governor......no need to change anything else......the gear that it mates with is metal.....that's why it gets crushed! Good luck!


----------



## southerntrax (Jan 23, 2004)

ok that sounds good, well i put that new gear on and i got another shift. only prolem is it shift kinda hard and hangs up in that gear while tring to slow down. i am going to do a tranny flush then change the filter on it this weekend. hopefully it will fix it.


----------

